# Die Columbian-Rollen



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2021)

Die Columbian-Rollen wurden ca. Anfang der 60er Jahre hergestellt, sie wurden in Japan gebaut. Laut Verkaufsanzeigen im Internet gab es mehrere Modelle, zB. 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 68, 552. 


Meine Rolle kam in einer Wunderkiste, eine *Columbian 62. *Das schöne daran war, so eine Rolle hatte ich  vorher noch nicht. Und dann auch noch mit Ersatzspule. Leider etwas defekt, manchmal stockte sie, dann saß sie fest, also vorsichtig öffnen. Von der Form her war es eigentlich schon klar, eine Rolle mit Schneckengetriebe. Dieses besteht aus Messing und ist sehr massiv ausgeführt. Auch der RLS-Hebel scheint für sehr starke Kräfte ausgelegt sein, so massiv wie der ist. Und der Übertragungshebel für den Spulenhub, gebaut für die Ewigkeit.
Was noch so alles auffiel, die Abschlußkappe /Oelkappe der Achse fehlte und im Rotor war das Ausgleichsgewicht nicht mehr vernietet, deswegen auch die teilweise Sperrrung des Laufes.  Und die Kurbel war und ist bestimmt nicht ein Original.
Als erstes habe ich dann das Ausgleichsgewicht wieder an der passenden Stelle angeklebt, danach bin ich auf die Suche nach einer neuen Kappe gegangen und wurde dann bei meinem PKW fündig, der besitzt jetzt eine Ventilkappe weniger und die Rolle ist wieder dicht. Die nicht ganz passenden Millimeter im Unterschied habe ich mit Teflonband ausgeglichen. Bei der Kurbel habe ich dann noch eine Unterlegscheibe entfernt, so das sie jetzt nicht mehr klemmt und sich butterweich drehen läßt.  Im Internet sind falsche Kurbeln leider bei diesem Modell öfters zu sehen, von den krummen Kurbeln der Karmann 41 über DAM-Kurbeln über Kurbeln anderer Hersteller ist bei diesen Rollen so alles zu finden.

Wie schon der Name sagt, Columbian 62, da diese Rollle im Jahr 1962 über BALZER vertrieben wurde, dachte ich erst, das es etwas mit dem Baujahr zu tun hat. Da aber die anderen Rollen höhere Nummern haben, gehe ich hier von einem Zufall aus.  
Alles in allem muß man sagen, mit frischen Fett ausgestattet, würde sie sicher noch viele Jahre funktionieren. Nur dann wäre noch ein neues Schnurlaufröllchen fällig, den das ist total eingearbeitet. So kommt sie jetzt einfach ins Regal.




Schneckengetriebe



Rücklaufsperrenhebel



Tellerrad ( Messing )



Spulenhubhebel



gelöstes Ausgleichsgewicht



Tellerrad



Ausgleichsgewicht neu befestigt






fertige Rolle





Edit: Hier noch das Bild von der Ventilkappe, in Silber sähe sie noch besser aus, mal sehen was man da noch machen kann.
Mein Problem wird sein, das man an Ersatzteile kaum noch herankommen wird, außer man opfert eine zweite Rolle um daraus dann evtl. eine komplette zu machen. Ob sich das lohnt, muß jeder Sammler selber für sich entscheiden.


----------

